# 8n lift arm and pins



## spek (Mar 1, 2010)

I am trying to get the replacement pins that hold the hydr lifts arms to the implements. I also need the left(non adjustable) three point arm (mine is bent). i have the manuals...that is what is so sad...and can still not confirm what the part number is. 

All the pins seem different. The ones I have are the "L" shaped ones with the cotter type pins holding them on. The closest i can come on the rod is part number 564 in the master catalog....but that part looks different at the 8n site than what is on mine.

The one that needs replaces is the one on the left of this pic that is bent. anoyone have a part number where i can order this. looks like I need the drawbar and replacement chain also.....any advise on this? 










Anything else you think I should have a spare of would be helpful. 


Thanks


----------



## mowrey1999 (Jan 6, 2008)

*8n*

Just wanted to let you know it appears your rod and fork assembly that is bent looks to be the part# 9N564B that has a fixed length, they also make an adjustable for the left that is part# 8N564B which should work also but you can always call somewhere like ford8n.com or just8ns and confirm and I am sure they will get you the correct part and # here is a link with parts you can look at to get a better idea, http://www.just8ns.com/index1.htm
as far as the lift arm stay chain it looks like #9N598B 
Also rather than order a chain you can go to a hardware store and just get a small length of chain and clevis and bolt for probably less money and make it your self , just giving you a few ideas,


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Just8ns is a great place to start. They can get it or tell you where to get it, if it involves an 8N (or 9N, 2N). Are you talking about the lift pins on the implement itself? Those can be bought at TSC or the like.


----------



## jke195510 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would take it off,put it in the ol' hydraulic press,and straighten it back good as new, but thats me. use caution!Mine was a welded-together mess and too long to use the leveling box propperly,so I got one from tsc.It's adjustable wich is nice,as I now have more range either way.Good luck .I found many parts and much information on sites like this one(THANKS GUYS IF YOURE WATCHING!) JM.02$!


----------

